# Gorio - My Chasing Light Adventure!



## gregie27

This will be a collection of all the places and adventures I've had and would like to share them to you.  Landscape Photography is a never ending learning! Sometimes we are so used to doing things our way that we limit our selves to new ideas. Now this blinds us to see them as room for improvements, a potential fail. There's so much knowledge and technique out there and it's up to us on how we're going to make the most out of it. I'll be updating this album once in a while and share my exifs, This is Chasing Light!








"*DEATH SMILES UPON US*"
​


----------



## GooseEgg

I think that's an awesome picture! I really like the black and white for this one


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. "Awesome" is the word.
A pity that it hasn't got any more (positive) comments! And you are right, gregie, it's inspiring!


----------



## Stephen.C

I really like the slow shutter speed for the wave crashing in, and the black and white makes it look great. Im normally not a black and white person, but still, I really like this photo.


----------



## MohaimenK

Beautiful shot!


----------



## dimwit

Fantastic shot!  It has that perfect exposure that captures both the form and motion of water.  Awesome indeed!


----------



## gregie27

GooseEgg said:


> I think that's an awesome picture! I really like the black and white for this one





LaFoto said:


> Yes. "Awesome" is the word.
> A pity that it hasn't got any more (positive) comments! And you are right, gregie, it's inspiring!





Stephen.C said:


> I really like the slow shutter speed for the wave crashing in, and the black and white makes it look great. Im normally not a black and white person, but still, I really like this photo.





MohaimenK said:


> Beautiful shot!





dimwit said:


> Fantastic shot!  It has that perfect exposure that captures both the form and motion of water.  Awesome indeed!



thanks so much guys for the kind feedback, really appreciate that. cheers and great day! posting more....


----------



## gregie27

*"BURST"*​


----------



## gregie27

*"PATTERN"*​
You are never at the mercy of random events unless you allow yourself to be. I'd like to think it that way. These events are all in a pattern, a phase that we need to study and eventually follow...

hi guys been busy lately with work and all. I hope everyone's well cheers!


----------



## akeigher

gregie27 said:


> *"BURST"*​


great color in this shot.

Nice job!


----------



## gregie27

_thanks so much guys for taking time to view my image cheers. posting more...
_

"Cracks on the concrete are just reminders that you fall apart no matter how strong you are..."






*"DISNEY"*​


----------



## aleksey123

i like first photo!!


----------



## Destin

gregie27 said:


> _thanks so much guys for taking time to view my image cheers. posting more...
> _
> 
> "Cracks on the concrete are just reminders that you fall apart no matter how strong you are..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"DISNEY"*​



HDR or fill flash under the awning/roof? I would be amazed if this was done with no flash, and in one exposure...


----------



## gregie27

Destin said:


> gregie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _thanks so much guys for taking time to view my image cheers. posting more...
> _
> 
> "Cracks on the concrete are just reminders that you fall apart no matter how strong you are..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"DISNEY"*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDR or fill flash under the awning/roof? I would be amazed if this was done with no flash, and in one exposure...
Click to expand...


one exposure no hdr done here.


----------



## gregie27

*"CANDY"*​
Finally had the time and urge to do night shots. I wanted my first to be memorable so when I had another business trip to kl Im all set! Spent 45mins looking for a unique perspective to shoot the Petronas Tower and when I picked my spot I waited for another 1.5 hours till the lights are on. The towers are really an eye candy!


----------



## Mersad

AMAZING PHOTOGRAPHY. Don't what to say to be honest. Great images. Had a lot of fun looking at them


----------



## gregie27

Mersad said:


> AMAZING PHOTOGRAPHY. Don't what to say to be honest. Great images. Had a lot of fun looking at them


thanks mersad cheers!


----------



## gregie27

*"SEE YOU SOON"*​
Had a small chat with fellow photog and AutoEuropa buddies Jerson Ledesma and Anthony Raymond Santos a few days ago. We discussed about recent scenarios regarding photography that got me thinking, is it still about the love of the hobby or the love of the business in photography? I'd like to think that passion should never be equated to money, it shouldn't be our primary reason why we are all doing these. It was a heated debate happened in Serendra in front of that bigass rock fountain and that sparked my braincells again!haha


----------



## Frequency

Salvador Dali who paints now with photons

Great works

So inspiring

Now i realize how uncreative i am

Regards


----------



## The Empress

gregie27 said:


> "*DEATH SMILES UPON US*"
> ​





gregie27 said:


> *"BURST"*​





gregie27 said:


> *"CANDY"*​



BEAUTIFUL is all i have to say!! These are my favorites, and they are breathtaking!


----------



## gregie27

The Empress said:


> gregie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL is all i have to say!! These are my favorites, and they are breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorenzo83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like black and white and I like the first picture of this post. It's great!!! This will be my wallpaper for some days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salvador Dali who paints now with photons
> 
> Great works
> 
> So inspiring
> 
> Now i realize how uncreative i am
> 
> Regards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks guys for the kind words, cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Frequency

Terrrific!!!(i missed the Petrona Towers last time)


----------



## gregie27

*"CREDITS"*




Good morning! After a good run the other day around fort we waited till 11pm to have the area free of pedestrian This is probably the nth time you've seen this shot and yes I asked help on how to take such image Credits to Aep Pornographers! By the way be sure to find your spot before 1130pm because the fountain closes around 1130-12ish am. Happy Shooting!


----------



## gregie27

*"ROCKWELL SERIES3"*




Exactly 41 days before Christmas i'll be sharing our Rockwell Nightscape Series. Hopefully we'll be able to decently document the compound before the 25th. Thanks to Rockwell's Marketing, Operations, Security Manager, and papa Rox. cheers!


----------



## Frequency

Excellent; anyhow the brilliance of the yellow deco-lights is a bit disturbing 

Regards


----------



## gregie27

Frequency said:


> Excellent; anyhow the brilliance of the yellow deco-lights is a bit disturbing
> 
> Regards





lorenzo83 said:


> Great!



thanks lorenzo and frequency cheers!:hug::


----------



## gregie27

*"CONCRETE JUNGLE"*




happy new year guys!;-) after all the xmas parties and celebrations the past month had a chance to shoot again, yey! Actually i wanted to try out my new Nd filters but due to time/schedule constraints i settled with nightscapes again hehe. Just waiting for the right time, really really miss you!


----------



## gregie27

*"MOVING ON"*






experience in *2550x* to see the details of the bridge, hotel, and the couple making out hehe
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5367123212_7ba8455daf_o.jpg​
You must have seen thousands of Helix Bridge and Marina Bay image on the net and probably your sick of looking at one more! hehe It was my first time to see it during a recent business trip to Singapore (Jan 12-16, 2011) and I was amazed of how it glowed at night. It was really an architectural marvel! I took this shot around 4am to clear the traffic and I just can't sleep that time Emo mode haha. Allow me to share my interpretation, i hope you like it cheerio!


----------



## Frequency

Let your Magic show go on like that....

Warm Regards


----------



## gregie27

*"WHERE WORLDS MEET"*






*WALLPAPER 1280X -* http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5376621721_f2b86b54de_o.jpg

*EXPERIENCE 2550X TO SEE SPIDERMAN - *http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5376686973_77e28814ea_o.jpg​
How long are you willing to wait? It's been drizzling for hours and I'm starting to worry not being able to shoot that night. "I'm running out of time..." was the most sound thought, as I look out from the 32nd floor of our hotel. A little more patience then the rain stopped, what a relief! Quickly grabbed my camera and started to walk around the bay in search for my next composition.

While I was exposing @180/90/so-so seconds my worries start to disappear. Slowly I realized that it's not gonna rain anymore, no ferry will leave a streak and the weather will cooperate this time. Then I noticed all the couples dating around me, groups drinking, and other photographers taking their shots. The vibes was fun and relaxing. Looking at this photo proves again that despite all the worries and **** you may have felt on a certain day something positive eventually will come out from it. You just have to wait


----------



## gregie27

*"MOONWALK"*







experience in 2550X to see Yoda - http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5438780200_efd5e0c989_o.jpg​
At last had a chance again to process another image from my Singapore set! Been swamped with work, dance practice (what?! hehe), running etc and by the time I'm home I feel so tired already!x.x Weekends are just perfect, for now... 

As i explore the entire Helix bridge I noticed these holes present on all of the viewing deck. I have no idea what they are for but they give a sci-fi vibes on my composition. There were symbols present/scribed on those red and green lights that i also can not understand. Can someone explain it la? Thanks!


----------



## JoshC.

You images are absolutely amazing!  Some of my favorites I've seen.  I still think of your photo of the sailboat when I'm shooting.  Keep up the spectacular work!


----------



## phototopainting

"*DEATH SMILES UPON US*"

This one can let me feel Death coming!


----------



## gregie27

phototopainting said:


> "*DEATH SMILES UPON US*"
> 
> This one can let me feel Death coming!


 


JoshC. said:


> You images are absolutely amazing!  Some of my favorites I've seen.  I still think of your photo of the sailboat when I'm shooting.  Keep up the spectacular work!



thanks photo and josh for appreciating the image.


----------



## gregie27

*"TANGLED UP-CLOSE"
*





experience in 2550x to see grimace http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5498225869_36bba2b403_o.jpg​
At last free time to process another image and yes, it's still about the helix bridge haha Some thoughts today, after 3 years my sister just came back from the states and it's so nice to eat breakfast together again with the family. My legs are burning from last night's run so I'll probably stay at home bond and rest. Bengay is my best-friend today!haha So excited with a lot of things the coming week. March is my month! Anyway, click and experience the ff resolutions enjoy the image!


----------



## gregie27

*"SERENITY"*






Experience in 2550x to see Mr. Crabs http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5264/5584588998_f12ee09b32_o.jpg​
along the way there will be people/group of people who will think that you can not do it. You'll start hearing negative things even before they get to know you and no matter what you do they will always see you as a competition or a threat. So what do you do?! I say just let them be, because at the end of the day after all the crap they have been saying about you, it's really their insecurities talking  Now you use that as your motivation, imagine just by doing nothing and by just being your self your making the lives of these people miserable (not that you want it that way right?) 2 cents..

"Lord grant me the Serenity to accept the things I cannot change, Courage to change the things I can, and the Wisdom to know the difference..."


----------



## gregie27

*"BEGINNING"*






Experience in *1280x* Resolution > http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5265/5745660357_b4e177b672_o.jpg​
just when you thought you had it all figured out, when everything was starting to work your way something comes up and completely changes your life. You start to see things differently and begin to look back at those precious moments that made the ride worth taking. I think everybody at one point in their lives experienced it and we always hope that where ever we are bound to go or what ever we do next, it would be a fresh start!


----------



## NayLoMo6C

your photos make me miss my Tokina 11-16


----------



## Scarecrow

gotta say these are some amazing shots man keep em coming I'm entranced.


----------



## Bgagnon127

NayLoMo6C said:
			
		

> your photos make me miss my Tokina 11-16



Love my 11-16, sorry I'm sure that doesn't help...


----------



## gregie27

*"STRAITS QUAY"*






Prior my business trip here in Sg, spent 2 weeks in Malaysia again for some work attachment. I had an opportunity to visit Penang, one of their islands, which is quite similar with that of our own Cebu. My colleagues from Kl said that the best food in Malaysia can be tasted in that place. Hmm, Im not really into eating and pigging out but couldnt help myself to try the different hawker selections they have there!


After work we often times hangout at this place called Straits Quay which is located in a reclaimed land 15min away from the hotels Ive stayed in (G-Hotel/ Evergreen / Gourney). Palau Penang is just a quaint island but due to its resources, people and local government youll see how progressive it has become! Looking forward to visiting this place again soon!


----------



## fokker

gregie27 said:


> *"TANGLED UP-CLOSE"
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> experience in 2550x to see grimace http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5498225869_36bba2b403_o.jpg​
> At last free time to process another image and yes, it's still about the helix bridge haha Some thoughts today, after 3 years my sister just came back from the states and it's so nice to eat breakfast together again with the family. My legs are burning from last night's run so I'll probably stay at home bond and rest. Bengay is my best-friend today!haha So excited with a lot of things the coming week. March is my month! Anyway, click and experience the ff resolutions enjoy the image!



Mate your photos are absolutely top-notch! I clicked this one to view it large and the amount of detail is incredible! You must be using a truly rock solid tripod. I did however notice a significant amount of noise in the shadow area under the bridge, which was disappointing given the otherwise impeccable quality of the photo.


----------



## gregie27

*"NUSA DUA"*






Hi it's been a while since i did some post processing! It feels good and sure is fun haha. Been swamped with work and most of the time too tired and lazy to shoot landscape. The extra responsibility really got the best of me. I hope i can find momentum to shoot landscape as passionately as before. I miss it.


----------

